# It's gotten ugly!



## Rico (Jul 28, 2010)

So here I am, I have tried everything under the sun trying to be cordial and fair. I have tried to be reasonable with this woman and she has just become poison. This all started because I wanted her to split the debt equally with me regarding the credit cards. Now it's gotten to the point where she has taken the battery pack out of the thermostat where i live in the house, she has taken the insurance off of my car and refuses to sign over the vehicle to me and will not draft a document that would allow me to leave the residence. She wants me there to suffer. I want to move on with my life and let the lawyers handle the rest but she keeps telling me to leave the house without any document leaving me clear of any obligations to the home. My lawyer has told me that I am not to leave the home unless there is a drafted letter of some sort absolving me of any financial responsibility to the home. She wants to stay in the home and I want to sell it and be rid of it. She wants me to pay half the mortgage and I cannot do so , when I am paying the cards off and the utilities of the home as well, which she is also hording and taking and paying them from under me for me to seem negligent. My lawyer told me that I am responsible for whatever we were doing before the papers were served and was only responsible for what was equitable to my income. She makes more than I do, a bit more and I have taken the high road and told my lawyer that I want none of her money or pension, but she is making things very difficult so I have told him basically to go after whatever is fair and under law entitled to me. I never wanted it to get here and all I wanted was a clean and easy split, she go her way I go mine and just let me have my kids two days a week and every other weekend. Is she even allowed to do that before any proceedings have taken place. I mean the thermostat i could care less, it's getting nice over here, but the car insurance????


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I would say at this point go after her for alimony and part of her pension. She is the one wanting to go there.......


----------

